# Toccata Classics Release of Music For Alfred Hitchcock



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

sdtom said:


> http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/09/05/music-for-alfred-hitchcockcompilation/
> 
> I've listened to several and I think that this one is the best of the lot. Mauceri and the Danish National Symphony are at their finest.
> Tom


----------

